# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mix-Max mannen-vrouwen en hun orgasmen

## ppolleke

Om alles heel eenvoudig en kort te houden.. onthoud dit.. een krachtiger orgasme.. mannen/vrouwen en krachtige samentrekkingen/spuiterijen.. als die niet voldoende zijn train dan je bekkenbodem-spieren/Kegel-oefeningen (ja ook de mannen.. bij voldoende trainen zou je wel eens kunnen schrikken hoever en krachtig je nog kan). Neem controle over je spieren aldaar en sta versteld. Geen latijnse spierbenamingen behalve de Pubococcygeus spieren en/of ingewikkelde dingelinges.. Gewoon Doen.. Elke Dag.. dan krijg je zeer veel controle over die spieren en of het nu gaat over te snel/te traag/druppelen/vaginaal samentrekkingen.. Oefenen en nog eens oefenen.
 :EEK!:  idd. zo simpel is het! Veel Plezier/Genot hier nog bij.

Bij een vermoeden van medisch probleem contacteer uiteraard je arts!

Greetz ppolleke

----------

